# Buying photos with full rights...



## Lemmon (Dec 13, 2006)

Closed since moderator can't control the forum and delete posts that are not supose to be here...............


----------



## newrmdmike (Dec 13, 2006)

i don't think you'll find anyone with quality photo's willing to sell you full rights to them . . . and for everyone reading this i would advise agains doing so.


----------



## Lemmon (Dec 14, 2006)

Well I would also advise that if you don't have anything to contribute to this post not to post. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## darich (Dec 14, 2006)

Like newrmdmike says if i have a large number of quality images why should i sign away all rights to you?
If I thought they were good enough then I'd have them in a stock library (and my better ones already are) and if you wanted full rights to do as you wished with a large nuumber of my images then you probably couldn't afford them.
Signing away full rights would cost you a lot of money.

what type of shots are you interested in and what use do you have in mind?


----------



## newrmdmike (Dec 14, 2006)

seriously . . . for a good photog. re-embersment for any negative lost by their company would be $1500.

everyone should realize that a good full page ad from a big company run in a big magazine would be $5000 JUST FOR USING THE PHOTOGRAPHERS IMAGES.
(if its a good photog anyways)


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 14, 2006)

Lemmon said:
			
		

> Well I would also advise that if you don't have anything to contribute to this post not to post. Just my 2 cents.



you should remain polite when replying to polite answers.

And also contributions which are not your personal taste are valid contributions.

Just my 2 cents.
:x


----------

